# Can folic acid or other supps delay AF??



## ellyn

I'm brand new to this whole process, had an initial consult 2 wks ago, had some bloodtests and waiting for AF to start so I can have a baseline u/s, etc.

I've been very regular for the past 6 mths that I've kept track, always 27-28 days. I'm 5 days late this time and anxiously awaiting AF so I can get this process going. [I AM NOT PG].

Upon the initial consult the RE gave me a script for Folic Acid, which I began taking immediately. I also added fish oil, vit D, CoQ10, and a multi-vit. I had been doing a liver cleanse prior but stopped taking the Milk Thistle I was using. TCM dr. recommended these supps. I added Royal Jelly too and Selenium. I took DHEA for just 2 days (25mg 3x) and then stopped bc I'm not sure about it and want to wait until my initial bloodwork is done. 

I was also using a progesterone cream, for the past 4 mths or so. Only from day 12 until I started AF. Helped with my PMS tremendously. Stopped it on day 27, expecting AF to start, but it never came and I didn't resume using the cream.

Something is making AF take her sweet time. I don't believe its stress. But just in case I've been doing yoga, meditations, etc. 

Maybe I"m overdoing it with the vits and supps. And idea what could be making AF so late??


----------



## marie44

I've heard suppliments can make AF a little heavier but I've never heard of them delaying it. Also any excessive exercising or weight loss/gain in addition to stress can delay it. I'm not sure if any of that applies. I am pretty regular too but at least once every few years it will be delayed about 4-5 days for no reason I can think of. I have only been taking folic acid & multivitamins so I can't compare your situation to me. GL


----------



## Dawn2411

I have to stop the progeterone cream 3-4 days before a/f is due or it delays it for me.


----------



## ellyn

Thanks for your responses. Its driving me crazy. It's been very regular for awhile, never any problems. 

This time I'm under more stress and added more vits, supps, etc. I cut out taking some supplements for today and maybe for a few days until it arrives. what if never comes????!!!


----------



## l8bloomer

Ellyn, I feel your pain...:hugs::hugs:

My periods started getting a bit wonky the month following the addition of various supplements. I was taking Vitamin B complex (to lengthen luteal phase), coQ10, vitamin D and prenatals. Although still punctual, Flo went from 5 days to 3 days.:growlmad:

The following month, I added DHEA 75mg. My period was due yesterday (11DPO) and not a hint of it so far today. I should say that I'm NEVER late. This is unusual. I was excited at first and tested, but got a BFN. :nope:

I stopped taking the supplements today, except for the prenatals. I'm sure I OV'd this cycle because my CBFM peaked AND, my temperature went up. Hopefully AF will come soon.


----------



## ellyn

Thanks 18Bloomer. Sounds like exactly what I did. I thought I ov'd too, but it would've been around the same time I met with the RE the first time and I was extremely stressed. I've learned that stress can delay ovulation, which would then delay AF. 

I'm single and using a donor, and just starting down this road. So, I"ve not been charting or anything. I only notice ov with increased cm around that time. 

I have all the dang symptoms, bloating, irritability, on and off cramps. I've never been so focused on AF.


----------



## madkitty

I started taking sanatogen mother to be last month and ov was delayed by 6 days and this month it seems to be as well so have stopped taking the buggers and gone back to folic acid!!


----------

